# bad deal with Doug Miller/Thunder Hills Ranch, Michigan



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

This falls more under s contractual dispute as opposed to a criminal case

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

sjk984 said:


> This falls more under s contractual dispute as opposed to a criminal case
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Having only one side of the story and not seeing the written signed contract. It is hard to make that assumption.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

What is the other side of the story?


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

stinky reinke said:


> What is the other side of the story?


In a previous post a link to another board was attached. That board had a message defending the owner of the ranch. But that post was not from the owner himself. I don't know if the guy is aware he is being publicly crucified. But for his sake if he does not, I hope someone tells him. If he is the least bit in the right he had better stand up and scream it.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes Doug asked many times to have the post removed but they won't remove it until he makes his offer good 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

If he will make the effort to ask for the statements to be removed it would seem, he would make the effor to clear his name.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

BIRD BARREL said:


> Yes Doug asked many times to have the post removed but they won't remove it until he makes his offer good
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Asked who?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

jakeo said:


> Asked who?


The Webmaster


----------



## JimMcNamara (Mar 19, 2013)

I come to this post a bit late . Please let me answer a few questions....it was myself who lost the 1500.00 on the Elk hunt. I never received a contract to sign though I did ask for one. I did contact the police, the BBB and the State Attny. Gen. Office. Little can be done in this case without major expenditure of time . My lawyers council was sought and I made the decision to not waste further money's and time from work in pursuit of the deposit. Mr. Miller has never contacted me nor has he ever answered a call from me save for one Sat. Morning when he did and asked to finish a client call and contact him in 5 min. I did this and have never again had him pick up for me. I filed a police report but little can be done there either. My only goal has been to hopefully prevent him taking advantage of anyone else, ever! That was my reasoning for the BBB complaint, someone might come across it and be warned. I have no idea why this was done and only Mr. Miller can answer as to why. If you have further questions please feel free to contact me through email as I really don't come to this site.
Thank you, Jim McNamara


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Contact the pros office in your county and file a complaint and look at geting him served, if he doesnt come to court you will get a judgement and then obtain a rit so that you can secure his personal property and hold for auction.
Collecting money through false pretensives is fraud and is criminal esp when you mailed or sent via eft to his bank account. Also file a complaint with the attorney generals office and attempt to get his license suspended.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

*Searched for: *THUNDER HILLS RANCH 
*ID Num:* B17039 
Assumed Names​*Name:*AMERICAN OUTDOORS ADVENTURES, L.L.C. [/COLOR]
*Type:* Domestic Limited Liability Company *Resident Agent: *DOUGLAS L MILLER
*Registered Office Address: *1336 KENT RD ORTONVILLE MI 48462 *Mailing/Office Address:* 
*Formation/Qualification Date:*12-4-1997 
*Jurisdiction of Origin:*MICHIGAN 
*Managed by:* Members 
*Status:* ACTIVE *Date:* Present 

[SIZE=-2]View Document Images[/SIZE] ​


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully the word is spreading. Hate seeing people get scammed. It is hard to believe the MSP wouldn't be interested in this. This guy will never see any business from myself and I will tell everyone I come into contact with to stay away. Really hard to believe the guy wouldn't want to make this right for $1500?


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

what a crook! ill make sure everyone i know hears about this.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Found this on an ATV forum, apple doesn't fall to far from the tree.








[/I], I hope that this IS another Adam Miller, but I doubt it is. I am 1 of the 3 Guys that got boned by Adam in his last scam. There was 3 of us on ATVRiders that he sold parts to and after making payment we recieved boxes that contained everything from old dirty filters to worn out sprockets. He had a shipping reciepts so PayPal would do nothing. I hope someone will check into this and get to the truth before he screws over members here like he did on ATVRiders, ATVConneection....and so on. 
If it is a different Adam Miller then I apologize. The One who scammed me out of $300 lived in Ortonville MI. ....Had the id 12secblackmustang on ebay.........His father (Doug Miller) owned something called THUNDER HILLS RANCH......And was mildly retarded (maybe more than mildly)

Mark


----------



## mjreck (Nov 28, 2011)

Its a shame we have sportsmen like this in our community. Hopefully the word will be spread about this fella and no one else gets scammed. Hope everything turns out in the end.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I'd go on a self guided hunt and get my elk. Just take along a copy of the cashed check :evil:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Rainman68 said:


> I think I'd go on a self guided hunt and get my elk. Just take along a copy of the cashed check :evil:


 
Sweet Revenge.:evil:


----------

